# Why no "HD" icon.....



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This question has to be right in the top 10 of questions asked today...

"Why is there no HD icon, in the guide for X,Y,Z show on the HD networks"

Two Reasons:

1) The show is NOT in HD... not ever show on an HD capable network, is actually "IN" HD.... 

2) The HD icon that we see in our guides, is driven off the guide data. It is a flag that is part of the guide data stream... that has to be initially set by the content provider (aka the owner of the channel)... 

Why I say "initially" set, is there could be a case where that flag setting gets "lost" along the way between the content provider, the clearing house (TMS) and then DirecTV... probably doesn't happen often, but really no way for "us" to tell.... and I would have to say probably 99.9% of the time... it is going to be the content provider's fault for not setting the flag.


Only recommendation's for both cases... email the content provider... write the content provider... even call the content provider...

Tell them to offer all their shows in actuall HD, and tell them to make sure to set their HD flag properly


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please post here, shows that are in HD, but not listed with the HD icon...

Channel - Show - Airing Time


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Earl. I know Journeyman was 1, but I see that now it's listed HD in future weeks. I know during search it was happening on STARZ, but I'll check it tonight. In case we're asked, what does TMS stand for?

Also, would the HD games on 730/1 count? They never say HD.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

269/Hist HD- Rumrunners, Moonshiners and Bootleggers 9am CDT.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I did a search for "The Universe," which is on The History Channel. Found 4 episodes on The History Channel's VOD. There is no "HD" icon next to them, but there IS a Dolby Digital 5.1 (DD) icon on them. Interestingly, episodes of The Universe that I found on The History Channel's actual channel DO have the "HD" icon.

So, I'm wondering if the VOD ones are, in fact, HD, or just SD with DD5.1.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

Well it's not just shows....

I know there have been several MOVIES on the premium channels that have been in HD and were missing the HD flag.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

DonCorleone said:


> ... what does TMS stand for?


Tribune Media Services. The company that provides on-screen guide data for D* and some other subscription TV services and the http://zap2it.com online viewing guides. 
http://www.tms.tribune.com/


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Crypter said:


> Well it's not just shows....
> 
> I know there have been several MOVIES on the premium channels that have been in HD and were missing the HD flag.


_Into the Blue _was not flagged yesterday on TMCHD, but it was in HD.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> _Into the Blue _was not flagged yesterday on TMCHD, but it was in HD.


mmmm, JA in HD.
Definitely MUST SEE TV!


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

How it's Made on Science Channel is not listed as HD, but obviously is in HD.

This is the norm on all the new Discovery-HD listings.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Mirrormask on STARZ. A lot of the stuff on the Discovery channels. 

Seems like this is the reverse issue from when all of the channels starting adding the HD bug to the SD shows. Give em a week and they should have all of this sorted out.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Earl: are you looking for all channels?

pretty sure they don't do the HD icon for the ABC7 news on WLS 7-1 (ABC chicago). Not sure about the HD feed from the satellite, since i use the OTA 7-1


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Monday Night CHuck on NBC was not listed as HD either on local, local OTA or NBC 82/83. It is listed for saturday night and followon mondays as HD so seems like minor issue from content provider. Chuck also had issues on monday night for many that tried a series link.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

rrrick8 said:


> 269/Hist HD- Rumrunners, Moonshiners and Bootleggers 9am CDT.


What I am concerned about is this show was originally shot in 4:3 and they are streching it out to 16:9. Peoples faces look fat as thry are streched, I'd rather have the side bars like ESPN does during their various HD of SD segments. I don't like the distortion.

This brings up another question: Is there a way I can watch channel 269 in SD??


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 6, 2007)

It does appear for those programs that are not HD, the quality is still quite good.
Do others agree?


----------



## daz (Dec 5, 2006)

Some of the new channels - yes, HistoryHD, I'm looking at you - are showing badly converted 4:3 stretched programming. Not only is the program stretched by the white flashing encoding lines at the top of the display are showing through which is particularly annoying.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Inches said:


> This brings up another question: Is there a way I can watch channel 269 in SD??


If you really mean 269 (History Channel) then yes, just do channel up. (Make sure it is included in your custom channel list.)

If you meant to type 267 (Smithsonian channel) then no, it is not available in SD.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Survivorman on The Science Channel last night... not sure what time it was on...


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

We signed up for Starz after the big HD turn-up yesterday. Scanning forward through the guide showed a number of shows on the Starz HD stations that did not have the HD symbol. Notably Zodiac, Pirates of the Caribbean, Da Vinci Code and others. I can't believe those would not be HD.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

Griff said:


> We signed up for Starz after the big HD turn-up yesterday. Scanning forward through the guide showed a number of shows on the Starz HD stations that did not have the HD symbol. Notably Zodiac, Pirates of the Caribbean, Da Vinci Code and others. I can't believe those would not be HD.


you are correct in not believing that. I doubt there is a single movie on any HD premium channel that was released after the parent channel went to hd that is not in shown in HD.

umm.. if that makes any sense... hmm..


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Not one HD program on Animal Planet HD or The Science Channel HD are noted as being HD.

Many are including Survivorman and many others.

So these high def channels are advertised as having no High Def content at all.

I emailed the Discovery network and they replied that there were unaware of any problem with DIRECTV, that the guide info they forward to DIRECTV does show the HD indicator.

Here is the discovery site to post a message to them:

http://extweb.discovery.com/ViewerRelations

- Craig


----------



## cmeans (Sep 2, 2007)

Can someone compile a list of the email, or mailing addresses for the content providers?

I would imagine that D* has this info readily available, and it'll likely be harder for anyone else.

I'd like to contact each of them and make it clear that they need to include the HD flag where appropriate. There's precious little SD content that I'm willing to watch now (Comedy Central and SciFi being amoung the exceptions), so I rely heavily on the HD flag when scheduling recordings.

Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

The premium channel movie issue is a problem. Last night Showtime showed In The Line of Fire. It was not flagged as HD, but was. A few months ago when they showed it, it WAS flagged as HD, but wasn't...


----------



## djlloyd (Sep 26, 2007)

Griff said:


> We signed up for Starz after the big HD turn-up yesterday. Scanning forward through the guide showed a number of shows on the Starz HD stations that did not have the HD symbol. Notably Zodiac, Pirates of the Caribbean, Da Vinci Code and others. I can't believe those would not be HD.


All 3 of those *were* broadcast in HD (although they did not have the HD tag).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

borghe said:


> I doubt there is a single movie on any HD premium channel that was released after the parent channel went to hd that is not in shown in HD.


You would be wrong. There are SD upconverts every once in a while. Cinemax HD does it quite often (but you probably wouldn't know that as a D* subscriber).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> You would be wrong. There are SD upconverts every once in a while. Cinemax HD does it quite often (but you probably wouldn't know that as a D* subscriber).


Harsh is correct. Showtime annoys me greatly in that many of its movies are still upconverts.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

If you look at the Starz website for today's schedule for the Starz HDTV East Feed, you will see that not all movies have the HDTV logo. "The Da Vinci Code" does not have the HDTV logo, but the movie listed prior, "Derailed", does. Both do have the Dolby Digital logo. I'm hoping it will look better than the SD feed, in any case.

The link may not work but I went to the Starz website and searched for "The Da Vinci Code",


----------



## Nobody (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's my (fairly canned looking) response from Discovery regarding the guide data not showing any HD on Animal Planet and Science.

_Thank you for your interest in Discovery programming in high-definition.
We are thrilled to inform you that with the addition of our HD Theater
channel, which features viewer favorites in HD with series like Sunrise
Earth, we have launched 24/7 HD versions of the Discovery Channel, TLC,
Animal Planet and The Science Channel!

Now you can watch all of your favorite shows in HD including Discovery
Channel's hit series Deadliest Catch and Dirty Jobs; TLC's Little People,
Big World; Animal Planet's Meerkat Manor; and The Science Channel's Mars
Rising; just to name a few. So now when you tune in to one of these
networks, and you subscribe to HD service through your provider, have an HD
receiver and HD television, you will get your favorite program in HD!

For more information about schedules and programming, please visit our
website at (you know where).

A reply to this message is not necessary. If you have any further
inquiries or comments, please contact us via our webform at
(you know where). Thank you again for
expressing your interest in our programming.

Sincerely,
Thomas
Viewer Relations
Discovery Networks_

This makes if sound like the programs we would expect to be shown in HD will be. It still doesn't answer why they are not in the guide as such. Just FYI.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

*Channel:* TBSHD (247)
*Shows:* MLB Baseball
*Airing Times:* 
4:00p - 11:00p CDT, Wednesday, Oct. 3; 
2:30p - 1:00a CDT, Thursday, Oct. 4; 
4:00p - 11:00p CDT, Friday, Oct. 5.; 
4:30p - 11:30p CDT, Saturday, Oct. 6.; 
11:00a - 9:30p CDT, Sunday, Oct. 7; 
4:00p - 11:00p CDT, Monday, Oct. 8 (and that's as far as my guide data goes out to)

I'm _assuming_ that the games will be in HD since that's the whole reason we _got_ TBS-HD, right?


----------



## pbryan (Aug 28, 2007)

American Chopper - TLC HD - 11pm EDT 9/27

In HD, no HD Flag

Likely the 12 midnight episode will be the same...


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

The Big Ten Network overflow channels are not showing the HD tag.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thursday 9/27/07 8PM eastern shows on both Animal Planet HD and Science Channel HD were in HD (true 16x9 instead of upconverted 14x9) but neither were flagged in the guide as HD. Sorry, forgot the names. I don't watch those shows but have been checking them.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have never paid any attention to the HD Flag as I always assumed it was unreliable.

I just record what I want and if it should be HD but isn't, I delete it without watching.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've noticed a lot of shows on Science Channel that are not showing up as HD in the guide, like "How Do They Do It?", which was always recorded in HD...


----------



## McCoyRJ (May 21, 2007)

Question - I just watched "Dogfight" on the Hist channel and it was a repeat, 4:3 stretch and not tagged as HD. I see where another episode of the same show (but different topic) is flagged as HD. Will the tagged version be actual HD or stretched? Do they just stretch the repeats for some reason?


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

In my area (SF Bay Area) the Oakland As are playing the Florida Marlins on FSN HD (96) tonight at 7p (PDT). The game is not tagged as being in HD (although the same game on MLB Extra Innings on 95 is marked as such). I assume the game is in HD, or else it'd just be on regular FSN (FSBA).

Those empty seats wouldn't look the same in SD...


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

flipptyfloppity said:


> In my area (SF Bay Area) the Oakland As are playing the Florida Marlins on FSN HD (96) tonight at 7p (PDT). The game is not tagged as being in HD (although the same game on MLB Extra Innings on 95 is marked as such). I assume the game is in HD, or else it'd just be on regular FSN (FSBA).
> 
> Those empty seats wouldn't look the same in SD...


Nor would the echo of the voices of individual fans sound as good without 5.1.


----------



## mrrydogg (Sep 15, 2007)

flipptyfloppity said:


> In my area (SF Bay Area) the Oakland As are playing the Florida Marlins on FSN HD (96) tonight at 7p (PDT). The game is not tagged as being in HD (although the same game on MLB Extra Innings on 95 is marked as such). I assume the game is in HD, or else it'd just be on regular FSN (FSBA).
> 
> Those empty seats wouldn't look the same in SD...


Where are you seeing this? I am in the Bay Area too, first off the A's don't play the Marlins tonight, 2nd...I don't see any Channel 96 tonight listed at all? Lastly, the A's play the Angels in Oakland tonight, the game is on HD channel 95 and also on FSN Bay Area 654.

Hope that clears up some confusion.


----------



## mrrydogg (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anyone noticed TBSHD?

Now every show in my guide has the HD flag, but I just turned it to "Yes,Dear" and its is clearly not HD???


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

mrrydogg said:


> Where are you seeing this? I am in the Bay Area too, first off the A's don't play the Marlins tonight, 2nd...I don't see any Channel 96 tonight listed at all? Lastly, the A's play the Angels in Oakland tonight, the game is on HD channel 95 and also on FSN Bay Area 654.
> 
> Hope that clears up some confusion.


Well, you're right, it's the Angels. I guess I got the team wrong. This makes a lot more sense, as playing out of your division at the end of the season made no sense.

Either way (in the Bay Area at least), if you check 95 and 96 tonight at 7P (PDT), you see the game on both channels. 95 (MLB extra innings) is listed as in HD. 96 (FSN HD) is not tagged as in HD.


----------



## skohly (Mar 14, 2007)

syphix said:


> *Channel:* TBSHD (247)
> *Shows:* MLB Baseball
> *Airing Times:*
> 4:00p - 11:00p CDT, Wednesday, Oct. 3;
> ...


Yup they will be. Even the cable companies are scrambling to get TBSHD up and running


----------



## pbryan (Aug 28, 2007)

mrrydogg said:


> Has anyone noticed TBSHD?
> 
> Now every show in my guide has the HD flag, but I just turned it to "Yes,Dear" and its is clearly not HD???


Noticed this today too... Seinfeld was listed as HD, I got a little excited, but alas it was stretched SD.


----------



## ONUOsFan (Sep 29, 2007)

CNN HD seems to be the opposite. Nothing is flagged as HD, even though several of their shows are (i.e. American Morning).


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

The Science Channel has been corrected thank you!

The problem with Animal Planet HD continues.

Animal Planet, at least according to Animal Planet does not have a single program in HD, not even Meerkat Manor which we know is secretly HD.

I emailed the Discovery network and they replied that there were unaware of any problem with DIRECTV, that the guide info they forward to DIRECTV does show the HD indicator.

Here is the discovery site to post a message to them:

http://extweb.discovery.com/ViewerRelations

- Craig


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Lord of War on TMCHD Friday 9/28 at 5:45PM eastern was in HD but not listed as HD in the guide. At the beginning of the broadcast it had the "this movie is presented in HD and 5.1 audio" or something like that.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Stark Raving Mad - StarsEdgeHD no flag.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"Sell this House" on AEHD is listed as HD and it's really stretch-o-vision.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

Talladega Nights, 10/2 and 10/3, StarzEdge, no HD tag but it was in HD


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

Watched "Epic Conditions" last night on The Weather Channel HD and it was real HD and was not flagged.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This question has to be right in the top 10 of questions asked today...
> 
> "Why is there no HD icon, in the guide for X,Y,Z show on the HD networks"
> 
> ...


Here is a place that shows some content provider contact info and which ones falsely label everything as HD. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=914099

This data is also shown here http://digitalcaffeine.com/hd/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Recorded "Friends with Money" Wed. on Starz W HD, and it was not listed as [HD] but it really was! Nice surprise.


----------



## dleighton (Jan 12, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Recorded "Friends with Money" Wed. on Starz W HD, and it was not listed as [HD] but it really was! Nice surprise.


Lousy movie, though.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

atdauph said:


> Watched "Epic Conditions" last night on The Weather Channel HD and it was real HD and was not flagged.


Friend of mine said it looked outstanding, and was a pretty good watch as well.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

There have been too many to list. I've taped many shows on Newer HD channels that have not been flagged as HD, but in fact were HD. I hope they get this fixed soon. In the meantime we'll just go ahead and set-up taping of these shows and then watch to see if it's HD or not, if it's not delete and if it is enjoy!


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

What about "New" or "Rerun", my old HR10-250 was spot on..


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

Sci-Fi HD ---Stargate Atlantis is HD, not shown as such in the Guide


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

History HD - Modern Marvels "Acid" was in stretched letterbox. Modern Marvels "Balls" was in proper HD.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Can somebody explain me what exactly is considered HD? If program have side bars but HD quiality picture is that considered HD program or what?


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

ironwood said:


> Can somebody explain me what exactly is considered HD? If program have side bars but HD quiality picture is that considered HD program or what?


It is possible as there is 4:3 HD content HD doesn't always have to be 16:9


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Flip this House was in letterboxed-Stretch-o-vision on AEHD. Disappointing... A&E it's time to step up!


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Forget the why no HD icon, how about the thread for.

Why HD icon but stupid piece of crap stretchoupconversion ?!?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Trading Spaces was in HD on TLC 10/6 10PM but no HD icon (well, I'm 95% sure it was - it was full 16x9 but still looked a little soft to me, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt).

New season of Little People, Big World starting 10/15 on TLC at 8PM is be advertised as being in HD but no HD icon in the guide.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

"Lost iin Space" is in HD right now on Channel 522 Starz Edge-HD, but there's no HD indicator.


----------



## fantinocsny (Apr 3, 2007)

A lot of programs that are in the crappy re-enhanced hd are like that.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

MGM has no HD icons for any movies it's showing,are they in HD?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

MGM seems to be all HD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

History HD, Modern Marvels "Deep Freeze" was in stretched letterbox.


----------



## markunee (Oct 12, 2007)

yutikmjnvgr mjk iolm biiiiii


----------



## StephenK (Sep 16, 2007)

Bravo was airing Six Feet Under this afternoon in HD.
Must have been 5-6 ish, but I think it went on after that.

No HD logo in the guide, which I think happens on the entire network, I just had only seen confirmed SD Top Chef before that.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Most rsn's don't show the icon  Hope this changes soon.....


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

daz said:


> Some of the new channels - yes, HistoryHD, I'm looking at you - are showing badly converted 4:3 stretched programming. Not only is the program stretched by the white flashing encoding lines at the top of the display are showing through which is particularly annoying.


http://www.digitalcaffeine.com/hd/


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Yesterday, the Baltimore v Buffalo games was in HD but the guide didn't have the HD symbol, same with Cincy and the Jets, both on CBS.


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

The Dallas/Minnesota game on Fox was not listed in HD, but was broadcast in HD. The channel number in Memphis was 13, but it also did not show as HD on New York channel 88. It did, however, show as HD on the Sunday Ticket guide.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

how many more channels are we supposed to get in hd, and what about fox news channel # 360 when are they comming aboard?


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> how many more channels are we supposed to get in hd, and what about fox news channel # 360 when are they comming aboard?


DirecTV says up to 100 national by years end, but it may not be until Spring 2008 because the launch of the new Ka band MPEG 4 satellite called D11 is not going to happen until January 2008 some report in the forum. At some point all networks will be HD. Go to DirecTV website to see what is available for HD and what the news will be, or do a search on DBStalk.

In February 2009 all analog Over the Air signals will stop, and go digital per FCC/Congress legislation. The old analog OTA frequencies will be up for bid for other usage other than television.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

To clarify, DIRECTV can launch up to 100 national HD channels with the capacity in space today. The biggest delay is not on the DIRECTV side of things, but on the content providers coming to legal terms with DIRECTV, creating an HD signal, then getting that signal to DIRECTV. Everything else is already set on the DIRECTV side. 

And jtn is right, some of the old OTA frequencies will be auctioned off and available after February 18, 2009. The rest will be the digital channels.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The Italian Job on FX on 11/6 at 8PM eastern was in HD but not flagged in the guide. Also, the FXHD logo was noticeably smaller (nice touch).


----------

